# For Foster Homes Everywhere...



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 18, 2008)

[align=center]For Foster Homes Everywhere
Author Unknown[/align]

[align=center]
My round eyes look up at you, who reads the words created by the
tap..tap..tap....

I lay beside my mommy, on the tile where it is cool, and I will wait for
however long she wishes to stay down here, and tap tap on her laptop.

Sometimes when I listen to her familiar sounds, a memory-wind brings to me
sadness, of days when I was not permitted amongst those who walk on twos.

Of days when drink and food were the only interactions we had.

Of times when my litter after litter were given off to unfamiliar humans, never
to be seen again.

On cold and rainy days, of snowy frosty days, of days so hot in my hutch,my coat felt
like a prison out in the sun.

All those memories surface when that memory-breeze slides in... and that is
why I look up at you.

Had it not been for you, with the kindness of your bottomless heart, in your
arms that held me when I came, matted and feces infected, in your house amongst
your own litter, I would not be here today, layingwith my mommy, listening to those
sacred familiar sounds in a home that I know is mine, away from elements of wind and cold--MINE.

I am adopted.

Had it not been for you, my foster home, I would not have known how to act
inside, nor trusted this good woman's touch, nor trusted the attention I receive consistently and tenderly.

I think of you when that memory-breeze comes by, for now you are associated
with it, as my bridge from there to here. You sacrificed your own heart to allow me to find love amongst your kind. 

I will forever be grateful for this.

When I was out alone in the cold and wet, the world was such an ugly place
to belong. I never thought of wanting to be anywhere else but there, for I did not know there was anywhere else except there.

You proved me wrong.

I still remember your smells and the movements of your day. It was your
touch that awakened me. You thought you were just removing mats from me.
All the while you were taking away the smallness of my world.

Do you think of me at times, as I do you? I could smell the manybunnys that
have been in your dwelling. For me, you were my only bridge. For you, there were many that came to you and left again. Were there so many that I am not one to be remembered? My eyes flit back and forth as I think of this, and my mommy instinctively drops her hand from her tap tap of her laptop and softly strokes me. It is her touch that assures me that you do remember me.

You chose her for me. If you loved me enough to give her to me, then I know
you remember me. Thank you.

::::a soft sigh::::

My mommy looksover at me and smiles. She tells me we will be having
company. There is abunny who will come to stay with us a short while, until he gets to go to his forever home.

My mommy cups mybunny nosein her hands and reminds me we must give back
what we are given.

I know my mommy's heart. It will break her heart every time abunny will leave.

Myheart races. Surely she needs me to get through this. It is what I am here for.

To love her when she needs to be loved. I rise andnudge herchin with myhead.

I remember your eyes and realize the newbunny will always remember mymommy's eyes. Her touch.

It is wonderful to have an adopted home but our foster homes are just as
important, even if we are only there for just a short while.

My mommy turns to tap tap again, and I lay my head back upon the tile. I
settle into the wondrous familiarity of my home and begin to count the breaths until our fosterbunny arrives... [/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 18, 2008)

where's the tissue box?


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 18, 2008)

* GoinBackToCali wrote: *


>


:bigtears:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 18, 2008)

:bigtears::bigtears:

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## osprey (Jul 18, 2008)

I took the liberty of forwarding this to a bunch of our foster sites. Very sweet. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## myheart (Jul 19, 2008)

Just what is needed to remind foster moms and dads what fostering is about. It _is _worth the extra food, cleaning, attention, and time. Thanks for posting!!!! It brought about a new surge of energy to keep going and stay committed.

myheart

BTW: the little Jersey Wooly in my avatar is Katie, my foster bun. I have been remiss in starting a post for her because we are still learning each other, and also perhaps I am afraid of becoming too attached to let her go when her forever home does come up.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 19, 2008)

Innocent & needy rabbits, everywhere, are grateful for ALL your loving care.

Julie/SRR


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 19, 2008)

That's awesome. I so wish I could foster some bunnies...but I can't. 

Emily


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just LOVE crying at work - thought the Rescue Me sight was a safe place to read while at the office (unlike the Rainbow Bridge section that wait to read until I get home).... "R.O. You" alwayshidelil bombs everywhere that brings tears to my eyes..

Great post - am printing and posting this in my office..


----------



## chinmom (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you for posting this...itis beautiful and much needed on a day when I wonder why it is that I continue to do rescue when there is constant heartache in it. 

-Annie


----------

